

Feedback on our MVP - Social Video Conferencing - heromaeda

Please review our minimum viable product - http://qcst.co/cbhVf3<p>Invitation code is 'hacker' (ONLY 500 invites available!)
<i>each invitee can invite upto 20 people<p></i>Please wear headphones, or enable push to talk!! We still haven't finished building echo cancellation so if you don't wear headphones there will be some unbearable noise.<p>Quecast is a social video conferencing app that allow users to meet and have discussions around very specific topics.<p>Users can create a channel/community around a specific topic and gather to have a discussion about the topic.<p>Up to 8 people can broadcast their video and thousands of people can participate in each channel.<p>We want to host great group discussions online!<p>Think of it as Foocamp (or Barcamp) done online.<p>I made a Hacker News Channel so come hang out!
http://qcst.co/cbhVf3<p>Thank you!
======
SingAlong
I found I could describe this in 2 ways:

* Chat.StackOverflow without StackOverflow

* IRC-like chatrooms

Would be awesome if you offer to connect to some user feedback service like
getsatisfaction or uservoice. I'm sure a lot of people would like to offer
this as a kind of support channel for their services.

Some suggestions:

1.) decrease the width of the left sidebar

2.) signup form doesn't submit when i press enter (the one where i signup with
invite code). have to submit by clicking the signup button.

3.) you could make a business by charging people for making bots. or charging
for chatrooms with more than a specific number of people online at a time (if
it's a business).

4.) allow people to choose different nicknames for each channel.

5.) facebook widgets on the group pages for group chat :)

These are just random ideas that occured to me. On the whole, it's a cool
service with potential.

~~~
heromaeda
Thank you very much for the awesome feedback! Very helpful! Yes we'll make
sure that signup will submit on enter.

Definitely Facebook App is on our roadmap!

------
jtchang
"The connection attempt failed" is what I get when loading the Adobe Flash
thingy.

~~~
heromaeda
Thanks jtchang! What broswer/os are you using?

~~~
jtchang
Ubuntu 10.04 with Firefox 3.6.8.

~~~
heromaeda
Thanks! yeah Ubuntu / Flash hasn't been working for everyone. We'll look into
it

------
heromaeda
We're out of invites! Thanks for participating and for the great feedback!
We'll send out another batch of invites when we complete our next interation!

------
daveying99
I like the app so far. Interesting take on video conferencing. Would be fun to
see Twitter integration soon...

~~~
heromaeda
Thanks! Will definitely do it soon

------
coryl
What makes you different from services like Tinychat or Stickam?

~~~
heromaeda
Tinychat focuses on disposable chatrooms.

Quecast focuses on connecting people with topics and interests.

We want to make quecast a place where people can have constructive group
discussions (or at least aiming to).

Stickam is one to many. Quecast is Many to many

~~~
DanBlake
Not sure where you got some of this info.

S tickam is not just one to many, they also have group chat.

Tinychat is not soley focused on disposable chatrooms. We are very much so
focused on topic based chat, as evidence by the fact of us hosting several
recent events and even in the process of introducing a system similar to
reddits subreddits.

Just wanted to come in here to put that down so nobody gets the wrong idea
about tinychat at least.

